# [Excel] y-Wert zu x-Wert in Diagramm bestimmen



## Dreamlander (3. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ein Diagramm des Typs "Punkt (XY)" in Excel erstellt und die y-Werte logarithmisch dargestellt. Nun möchte ich gerne zu einigen (mir bekannten) x-Werten die zugehörigen (mir unbekannten) y-Werte angezeigt bekommen.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Mai 2007)

Dreamlander am 03.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Diagramm des Typs "Punkt (XY)" in Excel erstellt und die y-Werte logarithmisch dargestellt. Nun möchte ich gerne zu einigen (mir bekannten) x-Werten die zugehörigen (mir unbekannten) y-Werte angezeigt bekommen.
> 
> Wie kann ich das machen?



Ich versteh leider nicht ganz!

Wenn du die Werte in der Tabelle hast, dann werden sie doch auch angezeigt - oder nicht?

Oder willst du zu X-Werten die NICHT in der Tabelle stehen die dazugehörigen Y-Werte bekommen? - Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

Dreamlander am 03.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Diagramm des Typs "Punkt (XY)" in Excel erstellt und die y-Werte logarithmisch dargestellt. Nun möchte ich gerne zu einigen (mir bekannten) x-Werten die zugehörigen (mir unbekannten) y-Werte angezeigt bekommen.
> 
> Wie kann ich das machen?




du meinst so ne art ablesen vom diagramm? das kann excel nicht, dazu müßte excel aus den werten eine formel "erfinden".

excel "weiß" ja noch nicht mal, ob die x-werte wirklich werte sind oder nur sparten/beschriftungen wie zB "SPD, CDU, Grüne..."


----------



## Dreamlander (3. Mai 2007)

Schade, hatte ich mir zwar schon gedacht, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass Excel eine Näherungsgleichung berechnet...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. Mai 2007)

Dreamlander am 03.05.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hatte ich mir zwar schon gedacht, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass Excel eine Näherungsgleichung berechnet...


AFAIK kann Excel doch Näherungskurven bestimmen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 03.05.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dreamlander am 03.05.2007 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit welcher funktion denn? und bis zu welcher komplexität? 

du meinst jetzt aber nicht nur einfach solche... wie heißen die... lineare regression oder so, wo durch eine statistische "wolke" an daten eine linie gezogen wird, die am EHESTEN die verteilung beschreibt?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 03.05.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> mit welcher funktion denn? und bis zu welcher komplexität?
> 
> du meinst jetzt aber nicht nur einfach solche... wie heißen die... lineare regression oder so, wo durch eine statistische "wolke" an daten eine linie gezogen wird, die am EHESTEN die verteilung beschreibt?


Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt mit Excel noch gar nicht so gut beschäftigt, aber die paar Mal als ich für eine Laborübung Diagramme hab machen müssen dachte ich ich hätte da in den Diagrammoptionen die Möglichkeit gesehen, Excel den Kurvenverlauf annähern zu lassen... :-o

Kann auch sein dass ich das jetzt mit was anderem verwechsel. *schulterzuck*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2007)

Dreamlander am 03.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Diagramm des Typs "Punkt (XY)" in Excel erstellt und die y-Werte logarithmisch dargestellt. Nun möchte ich gerne zu einigen (mir bekannten) x-Werten die zugehörigen (mir unbekannten) y-Werte angezeigt bekommen.
> 
> Wie kann ich das machen?



2 möglichkeiten: regression bestimmen lassen und mit der ermittelten gleichung die y-werte beliebiger xe ermitteln oder direkt die "solver" funktion nutzen. (weiß grad nicht, ob letztere auch komplexe verläufe hinbekommt)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 03.05.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch sein dass ich das jetzt mit was anderem verwechsel. *schulterzuck*




nee, kann schon sein, aber dazu brauchst du dann IMHO als "grundlage" eine funktion, die auch dem datenverlauf wirklich halbwesg entspricht. einfach gesagt: wenn du jetzt handgestoppte meßwerte nimmst, wann ein auto wiviel km geschafft hat, und das auto fährt immr gleichschnell, dann kannst du eine verläßliche gerade legen, weil die meßwerte halbwegs die echten km/h treffen. aber wenn das auto sein geschwindigkeit variiert oder gar dauern immer schneller wird, dann geht das nicht mehr... 


die frage ist hier: welche funktionsart wird in dem beispiel hier vermutet?


----------



## Dreamlander (5. Mai 2007)

Es ist annähernd eine Gerade, wenn die Funktin halblogarithmisch dargestellt wird.

Aber ich habe das Problem schon anderweitig gelöst: Einfach die halblogarithmische Funktion in Excel in einem Diagramm dargstellt, das Ganze dann groß ausgedruckt und manuell die unbekannten Werte abgelesen.
Denn leider hab ich die Tipps von _*ruyven_macaran*_ nicht hinbekommen bzw. in den Excel-Hilfe nicht gefunden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2007)

Dreamlander am 05.05.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn leider hab ich die Tipps von _*ruyven_macaran*_ nicht hinbekommen bzw. in den Excel-Hilfe nicht gefunden




also...

tipp1: diagramm erstellen, rechts auf einen der datenpunkte klicken, "trendlinie hinzufügen" wählen. im erscheinen menü im ersten register die art der erwarteten regression wählen, im zweiten register ("optionen") ein häckchen bei "gleichung im diagram darstellen".
schon wird dir eine gleichung angezeigt, die das verhältniss von y und x beschreibt und die du im rahmen einer tabelle für die berechnung weiterer y-werte benutzen kannst

tipp2: sorry, "solver" heißt das ding in der englischen ausgabe - auf deutsch heißt die funktion "schätzer", kann über das funktionsmenü ausgewählt werden.
der funktion gibt man eine reihe von x und eine reihe von y werten vor, anhand derer erstellt es intern eine *nachguck. leider nur* lineare regression (aber du kannst deine werte ja vorher von hand logarithmieren) und berechnet anhand derer ein y zu einem beliebigen x.
vorteil gegenüber tipp1 ist, dass man weniger rundungsfehler hat.


----------



## Dreamlander (6. Mai 2007)

Klasse, danke sehr!


----------

